# So Now You're Dating: The Eight Week Rule



## Deejo

Good article to read for anyone the finds themselves back in the dating trenches.

The eight-week rule of relationships


----------



## Dedicated2Her

Good article.....unfortunately, it is true in way too many cases.


----------



## EleGirl

Yep, good article. 

I read somewhere that at the 2 month point most men will pull away for a while to assess how they feel about the woman. At that point the woman should just give him space. If he's really interested he'll call. If not she will never hear from him again. I've noticed this over and over again.

This 2 month thing seems to be built in to people. It's why rules like if a woman will not have sex by the 3rd date the guy thinks she's not interested is a really dumb rule if the guy is looking for a long term relationship and not just a lay.

Since men tend to look down on women with high numbers of sex partners, maybe it makes sense for women to wait until after this 2 month period before having sex.


----------



## ku1980rose

I was seeing a new guy after I moved out. Just kind of happened. It was great for 3 months and then all of a sudden he said he was confused and needed time and then said he wasn't ready for a relationship when he thought he was.


----------



## Deejo

ku1980rose said:


> I was seeing a new guy after I moved out. Just kind of happened. It was great for 3 months and then all of a sudden he said he was confused and needed time and then said he wasn't ready for a relationship when he thought he was.


There are 2 reasons for a man using that line.

He is recently single and has not sufficiently let go of his previous bond.

or

He's just not that into you and he's looking for a soft let-down.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Of course, there's the guy I dated over the summer who backed away, I asked him about it and he said he wasn't attracted to me and didn't love me. So I said okay, goodbye and said in that case I was going home, see ya later. He got real upset and started accusing me of wanting to break his stock of champagne glasses (glassblower by trade) and then insinuated I was going to be reckless driving. Then he said, well, he might have felt differently in the morning, and could we still be friends. Duh, no, I'm not going to be friends with someone who accuses me of intending to destroy a working inventory, or not being in control of my driving. Holy smokes, talk about the 8 week rule. Maybe he should have read it, lol.


----------



## ku1980rose

Deejo said:


> There are 2 reasons for a man using that line.
> 
> He is recently single and has not sufficiently let go of his previous bond.
> 
> or
> 
> He's just not that into you and he's looking for a soft let-down.


Well, I just appreciated him being honest that he didn't want the relationship and not keeping me around just for the heck of it.

He has been divorced a year, but was married for 12 and she left him when she found an ex boyfriend on facebook. It was a pretty devastating divorce for him. He was really into the relationship at first. Even talked about me moving to his town. (It was a long distance relationship because I met him right before I moved.) 

He said that he thought he needed someone around all the time. He thought that was what he wanted. But, then he started to miss being a bachelor. He was a bachelor for the first time ever in his life and realized he was kind of enjoying it.

I told him I'm not angry. Hurt a little, but that's natural when you think someone really likes you and then they don't. But, it's ok. I truly think he was being honest with me.


----------

